# 93 Altima: Electrical - Wipers/Radio/Circuit Breaker



## tonkatruk (Jun 27, 2006)

All:

I was recently given an 1993 Altima SE. The body is in great shape and it seems to run well. There are, however, a few problems and being a little unfamiliar with electrical diagnosis, I came here. I read all of the posts in this discussion group that seemed related (surely over 200) and am left with the following:


When I got the car it had been sitting parked for over a year -- never started or anything. 

I had to drive it approximately 300 miles home, so I thought I got a pretty good feel for the vehicle's performance. On the way home it periodically blew out black smoke which while a little troubling, I attributed to fluid break down and carbonization. Since having it home, it hasn't done it again.


The Issues:

Windshield Wipers don't work

The Clock doesnt work

Radio Doesn't work

Mirror controls don't work

The Check Engine Light is On

Speedometer doesn't work (and therefor Cruise Control)

The Check Engine Light is on.

OK. So that sounds like a lot, I know, but since the car was free I am willing to put some time and money into it.

The priority for me is the windshield wiper cause I live in the rainy northwest. I checked all the fuses and none were blown but them all the same cause they are cheap and I had them. None of the electrical problems were resolved. I replaced the Wiper relay and still no wipers.

Since I have to get it smogged, I attempted to reset the ECU. This reset the engine light and while under the dash I noticed the Circuit Breaker. I reset the Breaker and the Windshield Wipers began working. The problem is that while driving I went to turn them on and they no longer worked again. Hit the reset and they did... so something is blowing that breaker and I am not sure where to find which components are on the same circuit. My Chiltons manual doesnt show it in the wiring diagram. Any clues?

Also, when I reset the ECU and while it was still in diagnostic mode, the radio flashed so I know that there is power there.

Any help in diagnosing the issues wouldbe appreciated. I did read up on testing voltage and am going to start that this afternoon. I hope that someone has had similar experience and can assist me.

Thanks and I appreciate your time!


----------

